# I'm sold on priming now



## copcheck (Jul 19, 2011)

I never really bought into the concept of priming to put down enamel as I thought it did a good job of adhering to the kit.

Now that I've switched nearly all my paint to acrylic, I've noticed that my mask jobs are pulling some paint off. I decided to pick up some Badger Acrylic grey primer and I have to say I'm sold. 

Currently working on a 1/72 P51-D "Down for Double" and the Acrylic Aluminum adhered liked a dream with the primer.

Jon


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2011)

Jon, the peeling of acrylic paints is very charakteristic for them. Therefore a primer has to be used. The cheapest way is to use light grey enamels ( Humbrol for instance ) as the primer. Also it is better if you wash your model with a soap and warm water before applying a primer. Of course a model has to be dry too.


----------



## LA2019 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, primer is very important...in my opinion. I've tried different brands of primer (Tamiya, Model Master, et al) but I actually ended up using a generic general purpose primer from my local drug store. It's only a couple bucks a can and the stuff is awesome. You just have to experiment....


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 26, 2011)

I've recently started using Army Painter Black primer for dark finishes, otherwise I use Halfords grey plastic primer. It's designed for car bumpers (fenders) but works very well on plastic kits and is much cheaper than anything designed for models. I won't even think about painting until there is primer on the model....


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, so what's the US equivalent of Halford's primer? I know Halfords well - I owned a MkIII Ford Escort for years...Halfords was my friend! But now I live in the States so what's the equivalent "cheap but effective" solution over here?


----------



## copcheck (Jul 26, 2011)

I've tried Badger Acrylic grey and don't like it and tried MM Acrylic white and don't like it either so I'm open to other solutions in the States as well.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 28, 2011)

buffnut453 said:


> Ok, so what's the US equivalent of Halford's primer? I know Halfords well - I owned a MkIII Ford Escort for years...Halfords was my friend! But now I live in the States so what's the equivalent "cheap but effective" solution over here?



Not sure of brands, but generic plastic primer from your local auto parts supplier should do the job


----------

